# FreeBSD Forum Firefox/VPN error



## stream (May 5, 2020)

Hi,

When I turn the VPN on, I get this error. Any idea how I can workaround this. I would prefer to have VPN on normally.

Thank you.

------------

Secure Connection Failed

An error occurred during a connection to forums.freebsd.org. PR_END_OF_FILE_ERROR

    The page you are trying to view cannot be shown because the authenticity of the received data could not be verified.
    Please contact the website owners to inform them of this problem.

Learn more…
------------------------------


----------



## rootbert (May 5, 2020)

seems like your VPN provider is trying to intercept your https connection!


----------



## stream (May 6, 2020)

Not sure I understand why the VPN would block access to the FreeBSD forum.  Besides.  I can access the FreeBSD main site just fine, and just about all the locations I have tried. 
 This problem only seems to be with FreeBSD forum.
Also, I've tried many online suggestions- such as turning off hardware acceleration in Firefox, creating new profiles. None of those work- only VPN hack seems to work.

I wonder if FreeBSD forum maintainers can work with Firefox to get an exception or whatever. Please advise.


----------



## SirDice (May 6, 2020)

The issue isn't with Firefox.


----------



## rootbert (May 6, 2020)

it is neither a problem with FreeBSD forums nor with Firefox. Firefox is damn right in warning you when a connection is trying to be intercepted. Talk to your VPN provider, they should fix it. Or maybe try chromium


----------



## stream (May 7, 2020)

Finally, I was able to fix this problem. It is a Firefox issue.
In the Firefox Network Settings- Check the Auto-detect proxy detect, and Enable DNS over HTTPS.  Note that some other online forums suggested the exact opposite.
So I'd recommend trying out all options.

Enabling the proxy and DNS  seem to work- at least it allows me to get to this forum, and close out this thread.


----------



## SirDice (May 7, 2020)

stream said:


> It is a Firefox issue.


It's not.



stream said:


> In the Firefox Network Settings- Check the Auto-detect proxy detect, and Enable DNS over HTTPS.


This setting forces Firefox to use DoH, bypassing the DNS settings of the system: https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/firefox-dns-over-https

Which means that, originally your VPN provider is likely diverting DNS queries. That's why it doesn't work.


----------



## stream (May 7, 2020)

SirDice - Thanks for the link, and clarifying.
Btw, my dns is opendns.  yes, somewhere in the middle the connection was getting dropped.


----------

